# As promised the pics of Ruby



## Simons194 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's no wonder you're in love with her! She's totally gorgeous! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh what a sweet puppy, is she home with you now?

S x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sooooo cute x 




Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, she is soooooooo cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She"s a looker be prepared for being stopped all the time when you eventually get out for walks


----------



## Simons194 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mogdog said:


> Oh what a sweet puppy, is she home with you now?
> 
> S x


Hi Sue yes she is home with us an surprisingly good sleeps through the night Although she does like the sofa as you can see.... Lol


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Ruby is gorgeous - lovely photo  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That sure is one cute puppy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Absolutely adorable, love the slight head tilt


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! Adorable!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Such a good colour choice! She is so cute.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

want one!!!!!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful little girl

Love her color


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww she is soooo sweet, I love her colour, what a little bless pot.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

What a cutie so beautiful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely ruby.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What mix is she Simon? x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

She is a very adorable puppy


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

OMG she's gorgeous. Looking at this pic it is now so obvious to me that our 9-10 week choccy pup is severely underweight and only looks like a 5-6 week old pup. Our vet told us he was underweight, but now he's on better quality food I hope to fatten him up to the chunky pup he should be


----------

